# 7 week old orphan twin has started to become bow legged. Suggestions?



## dkosh (May 12, 2012)

I have noticed that one of my orphan twins has started to walk bow legged. He wasn't born that way and his sister is fine. This has started about a week or so ago. His hooves are fine and when he lays down the legs are nice and straight. When he stands up, walks and runs he looks weak in the front and his legs bow out. He gets pleanty of exercise. I'm not sure what is causing it or how I can correct it. Any suggestions?


----------



## elevan (May 13, 2012)

A shot of Bo-Se?


----------



## dkosh (May 13, 2012)

I didn't think of WMD. Thanks, It can't hurt to give it a try.


----------



## purplequeenvt (May 16, 2012)

I replied to your post on BYC, but I thought I'd post here too. I suspect your lambs has rickets (often caused by Vit. D, calcium, or phosphorus deficiency). You should probably have a vet come look at him.


----------

